# Kewl Lookin' Moth



## Theognome (Jun 7, 2009)

This fellow was chillin' out on an old shingle and I thought he looked kewl. My macro skills are not up to par, but here's the pic-









Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep, that's an old shingle.


----------



## kd116 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol yeah but that moth is pretty tight


----------



## Berean (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad that shingle isn't on my house. Neat moth though!


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm no naturalist, but it seems like that moth would be an easy target for moth-lovin' birds, unless his camo was looking like something that tasted horrible.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 8, 2009)

Sven said:


> I'm no naturalist, but it seems like that moth would be an easy target for moth-lovin' birds, unless his camo was looking like something that tasted horrible.



I dunno what God's plan was for this guy's camo- perhaps it was so that us folk who appreciate His designs would post pics on the internet.

...and btw all you smart-aleks, the shingle isn't on my house. Pbltz.

Theognome


----------



## ewenlin (Jun 8, 2009)

nice!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Ruby (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful!
The camoflage might work somewhere like a fashion show or maybe the races!


----------



## Nate (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful creature! Thanks for posting the pic.
Giant Leopard Moth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## turmeric (Jun 8, 2009)

If it lives where there are pigeons, well, there ya go...


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jun 8, 2009)

www.fixmyroof.com


----------



## Theognome (Jun 8, 2009)

This is better-

Home Improvement | Home Repair | Home Remodeling

Theognome


----------



## SarahB (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for posting the info on the moth. I didn't realize that the catapillar is something we see here all the time. I've never seen the moth though...really neat. BTW, we call the catapillars 'wolly boogers'. I don't know why..it just sorta suits


----------

